# I'll skip the shreded wheat cereal from now on!



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

My Aunt recommended my eating shredded wheat cereal cause it really helped her IBS. She is also D-type. 

Well, I wondered why the last few days I was feeling soooooo horrible. Today I didn't eat that for breakfast and I'm feeling good today! Compared to yesterday when I spent my day in the bathroom 30 minutes after eating the stuff. I read on here that wheat fiber isn't good for us. I'm assuming that is what did it? 

Oh well, I guess it's all trial and error! Does anyone else get sick on the stuff? Jennifer


----------



## dina (Nov 17, 2004)

I had bought two boxes of it because it was on special at the store. The first morning I ate it I got horrible cramping and just felt sick to my stomach.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Homebound:Some people are sensitive to wheat, but I don't think that's what happened here with you. The shredded wheat probably hadn't even left your stomach yet, much less made it to your intestines. Try it again in a day or so, and see what happens. It could be you were just having a bad IBS day. When your colon is spasming, almost anything will bother it. Are you taking any antispasmodics?JeanG


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Oooooh, this sounds strange, but when I eat shredded wheat, it really bothers my bottom end. It actually painfully pokes the roids as it comes out. Sorry, I told you it sounds crazy. I just wonder if this is a sensitivity to wheat or what. I never had a problem eating wheat bread.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Hi Jean- The reason I kinda thought it was the cereal cause I had been eating it for a few days. The first morning it didn't do anything to me. But it was the third day of eating it when I noticed I had been extra sick and I got sick again pretty quickly after eating it the last time. That last bowl probably didn't get to me that quick, although I must say things sure do run through me awfully fast! I can eat a salad and 2-3 hours later I'm seeing lettuce.







Yuck I know. Dina & Sharon- Isn't that weird? I guess it's the wheat! But I can eat wheat bread too and I don't "think" it hurts me. Or at least I haven't noticed. And I can usually eat cream of wheat without getting sick too. Usually that kind of bulks things up actually. That doesn't sound crazy at all Sharon. Sounds like it just ran right through you which made it come out in an uncomfy form!! Oh well it's something I doubt I'll eat for a while at least!







Jennifer


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jennifer:I know what you mean. The first time I looked and saw food in my stool it really freaked me out. I always knew corn went through pretty much whole, but didn't know about other stuff.







Of course, I've only had IBS for nearly 2 years, so wasn't looking before!Maybe the problem with the Shredded Wheat is the form it's in, like Sharon said. I'm crazy for doing this, but I'm going to buy a box and see what happens.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Jean: Try the bite-size mini-wheats with honey! Good! And I make sure the milk has soaked in well enough to make them kind of soggy. (Can you tell that this part of my new fiber routine is not a hardship for me?)Just remembered something--my mother was the first person I ever saw eat shredded wheat. They only came in big biscuits then and she would put them in the bowl and then--get this--run hot water over them and make them real soft and mushy before she put sugar and milk on them. She loved those things!Hey--spell check didn't like my name--tried to change it to all kinds of things![This message has been edited by odeal (edited 10-18-2000).][This message has been edited by odeal (edited 10-18-2000).]


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi Jennifer,I have to be very careful about what I eat for the first food of the morning. I think that is when my stomach is at its most sensitive to foods. Generally all I eat is a bowl of puffed rice cereal or a very small amount of oatmeal. Most cereals do send me running for the bathroom if I eat them first thing in the morning. You could try the shredded wheat at a different time of the day and see if it still has the same effect.


----------

